# Best place to purchase parts Vermont Castings Fireplace?



## bobed2121 (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to need to replace the gas valve for my Majestic Vermont castings Dv580 fireplace. Any clues as to the best online parts supplier? I have found two one being ibuyfireplacepartsDOTcom and the other Target wholesale. Any good or bad with either of these guys or other recommendations?


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 9, 2009)

Personally, I would have a VC dealer come out and service the fireplace, replacing the part if needed.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 11, 2009)

since they were bought out parts are hard to find or n/a

http://woodheatstoves.com/nova-sit-820-troubleshooting-guide-p-12157.html

i think it uses a nova sit, here is the factory trobleshooting guide from sit


----------

